# honda conversion



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone know how satisfactory the Small Engines Warehouse conversion kits are to go from a Kohler 20hp twin to the Honda 20hp twin? I may be repowering soon, and I have a Kohler K-532. Small Engines has an Onan conversion kit they show as a GX620-JD400F. Just wondering if these are a smooth conversion, or if there are known problems.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There are around 3 guys at www.weekendfreedommachines.org that have done various Honda conversions. If I remember correctly, it was (2) 317s and a 400. Most reports were it was fairly easy, but you should check it out for specifices and the photos.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are some specific links to Weekend Freedom Machines about repowering old Deeres:

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/17/51034.html?1097469612

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/17/51744.html?1098466993

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/17/49046.html?1096205010


----------

